# Immigration health surcharge(IHS) refunded with making decision



## Subashrag (Jan 1, 2019)

Hiya, 
I have applied for a spouse visa on 28th September. Until few days back, we haven’t had heard anything from home office!I would like to have an understanding on the ihs refund process! My documents were returned to me last Friday which is 27th December and we called ukba right after that to know decision on application but we were told it is still pending! Sunday 29th December, we received a refund of 600 pounds in my wife’s account. I am baffled whether it constitutes a refusal of application or not? So we called home office again to find out what is the meaning of that! Yet again we were left in a dark as decision hasn’t been made so we had to escalate the application. It surely wouldn’t be that prompt to refuse application right after we spoke to someone over the phone and getting refund on Sunday! Any suggestions please!!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

If your IHS was refunded then the application was almost certainly refused. Sorry. Calling the hotline (not actually the Home Office, it's run by a 3rd party service) wouldn't be the reason for refusal or IHS refund. The ECO at UKVI is the only one to make that decision.


----------



## Subashrag (Jan 1, 2019)

It actually waste of time and money to call these third parties. I received my refusal today. Refusal was on the ground that I do not meet English language requirement. They overlooked my documents and I even had send an equivalency letter which was returned to us with original bundle. I would like to make a complaint or ask for reconsideration but do not know how to do it! I have heard refusal was overturned by just complaining. Appeal is lengthy process. I have involved local MP on this regard as well and hope she will ask home office for reconsideration and take a note of evidence sent to them in the first place.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It's under 'how to complain' - When UKVI has overlooked documents, some people have had success filing a complaint before asking for an ECM review. I would suggest using email rather than post, include (attach) as much information as possible

https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration/about/complaints-procedure


----------



## hasiqbal76 (Nov 27, 2015)

Subashrag said:


> It actually waste of time and money to call these third parties. I received my refusal today. Refusal was on the ground that I do not meet English language requirement. They overlooked my documents and I even had send an equivalency letter which was returned to us with original bundle. I would like to make a complaint or ask for reconsideration but do not know how to do it! I have heard refusal was overturned by just complaining. Appeal is lengthy process. I have involved local MP on this regard as well and hope she will ask home office for reconsideration and take a note of evidence sent to them in the first place.


just to confirm you had the right English certificate , for entry clearance its A1 but for FLR M its A2 and it need to be SELT approved ?


----------



## Subashrag (Jan 1, 2019)

I have just sent an email to them with my documents which were overlooked explaining everything. Hopefully good news will come along. Do I need to appeal at the same time??


----------



## Subashrag (Jan 1, 2019)

hasiqbal76 said:


> Subashrag said:
> 
> 
> > It actually waste of time and money to call these third parties. I received my refusal today. Refusal was on the ground that I do not meet English language requirement. They overlooked my documents and I even had send an equivalency letter which was returned to us with original bundle. I would like to make a complaint or ask for reconsideration but do not know how to do it! I have heard refusal was overturned by just complaining. Appeal is lengthy process. I have involved local MP on this regard as well and hope she will ask home office for reconsideration and take a note of evidence sent to them in the first place.
> ...


I didn’t do any of them tests rather claimed an exemption for English language which was Acca membership and advanced diploma in accounting and business which is equivalent to bachelors and master degree taught in England and Wales. They had equivalency certificate along with them but they ignored By saying I had provided no documents to claim. It is recognized by Ofqal, department of education, ukbaric and awarded under royal charter and privy council . I confirmed that with lawyer and few experts before submitting it. They didn’t even shed an eyelid to the letter of equivalency rather refused saying I hadn’t provided any evidence to prove such.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It's not an exemption, a degree taught in English is another way of meeting the English language requirement. However you specifically need to provide a UK NARIC certificate if your degree wasn't taught in the UK. They won't accept other certifications

https://www.gov.uk/english-language/degrees-in-english


----------



## Subashrag (Jan 1, 2019)

clever-octopus said:


> It's not an exemption, a degree taught in English is another way of meeting the English language requirement. However you specifically need to provide a UK NARIC certificate if your degree wasn't taught in the UK. They won't accept other certifications
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/english-language/degrees-in-english


It is actually awarded my uk institute and uknaric do not provide equivalency to awards awarded by uk Insitute. I confirm that with uknaric. The refusal would have made sense if they hadnt accepted the equivalency letter rather they didn’t even bother to look at and said no evidences weren’t provided! I did provide evidence and they ignored it completely saying you claimed that you chartered accountants is equivalent to master degree however you have provided no evidence for such!!


----------

